# Should we have a link for members who want to collaberate on a Song?



## Keith Ridenhour (Feb 2, 2003)

Link where you could quickly find song writers or performers trying to put together a finished song who want collaberators. ?


----------



## mark_m (Mar 11, 2003)

Great idea and so appropriate to the times!


----------



## Keith Ridenhour (Feb 2, 2003)

Ive already reached out to a couple of people on the forum. Compare our songs, how we recorded the scratch tracks, how we plan to do the entire thing, Who can help? K


----------

